# RIP POPS



## bmudd14474 (Sep 14, 2020)

Its with great sadness that I post this thread.


----------



## cornman (Sep 14, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 14, 2020)

RIP Pops
You will be missed.
Prayers to his family


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 14, 2020)

Condolences and prayers to his family.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 14, 2020)

Prayers to family and friends.  He will be dearly missed!


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 14, 2020)

RIP.  Prayers go out to family and friends


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 14, 2020)

A prayer on his behalf and to the comfort of his family.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 14, 2020)

RIP Pops.
He and I didn't have a ton of interaction but it was always good.  I definitely learned and utilized a lot of his posts, content, and wisdom.
Thank you Pops for everything!

May he rest well and enjoy using that great big smokehouse in the sky! :)


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 14, 2020)

Rest in peace Pops. Your legacy will continue for a long, long time.

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 14, 2020)

Sad news . He will be missed by many for sure .
My thoughts are with his family . 
May he rest in peace .


----------



## 73saint (Sep 14, 2020)

Rest In Peace, Pops.  This is sad news, thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 14, 2020)

sorry to hear this, Rest in peace pop's.  i'm sure he'll live on through a lot of people here with all he taught and recipes shared!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2020)

So Sorry to hear!!
I learned a lot from him!
He will be Sorely Missed.
RIP My Friend, and Prayers sent to your Friends & Family.

Bearcarver


----------



## kruizer (Sep 14, 2020)

Rest in Peace and with The Lord. My thoughts go out to the family. He died too young and will be missed by all.


----------



## xray (Sep 14, 2020)

Very sad news to hear.
RIP Pops.
Prayers to his family.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2020)

*Sad news. I learned many things about meat cuts and cutting from Pops...JJ *


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 14, 2020)

This is very sad to hear.
Our condolences to Pop's family.
Pop's legacy will live on at SMF.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 14, 2020)

Rest in peace Pops. Prayers to his friends and family.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 14, 2020)

Dang it,,,, RIP,, Prayers to your family,,,


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2020)

Condolences to all who loved and knew the man.  He will surely be missed here on SMF. R.I.P. Pops...


----------



## JCAP (Sep 14, 2020)

Rest in peace, Pops. Sending up some prayer for his family.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 14, 2020)

RIP pops. Thanks for the knowledge you have shared. May you enjoy eternal TBS.


----------



## seenred (Sep 14, 2020)

Sad news indeed.  Pops was one of the old guard...a great mentor here and a gentleman.  I learned a lot from him.   These forums won’t be the same without him.  

Rest In Peace Old Friend...

Red


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 14, 2020)

R.I.P. POPS. Thoughts and prayers for his family.

Ive only been on the forum a couple years so I didn't have much interaction with him. But I know I have learned a lot from his info shared here. He contributed a lot to this forum and I for one wont forget that. His knowledge will live on here for years to come.

Thanks POPS for all you did here! You will be missed!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 14, 2020)

Thought and Prayers to family and friends.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 14, 2020)

Sad news for sure may he rest in peace. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 14, 2020)

RIP Pops.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 14, 2020)

You taught me so much Pops!

You will be sadly missed,

John


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 14, 2020)

God speed Pops. Our deepest sympathy to the family


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 14, 2020)

RIP Pops. At least we know they are eating some good BBQ in heaven now.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Sep 14, 2020)

Thoughts and Prayers to his family and friends.  Rest in peace, you will be missed.  
Very sad news.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 14, 2020)

RIP


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 14, 2020)

Dang, sorry news to hear, RIP Pops.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 14, 2020)

Very sad to hear. Pops shared a lot here and I learned from his posts. His brine is something I use and enjoy a ton as do many others. Rest In Peace Pops. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 14, 2020)

So very sad to hear. May you rest in peace. Thoughts and prayers for his friends and family.  I learned alot from him! The best thing is his legacy will live on...he learned it from his father and was gracious enough to share it with all of us.

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 14, 2020)

Sad news indeed.  Pops will be sorely missed.  So many members here learned so much from him, myself included.
Prayers offered to his family from mine.
RIP Pops.
Gary


----------



## bregent (Sep 14, 2020)

Damn, that sucks. He was a great contributor to this forum and will be missed.


----------



## adam15 (Sep 14, 2020)

RIP Pops. Prayers to friends and family. I haven’t been around long but you always provided guidance and I learned a bunch from you. You’ll be missed


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 14, 2020)

Rip Pops and prayers to all the family.   The forum will miss his knowledge.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 14, 2020)

My heart is sad..  Pops had so much knowledge of this hobby we all love... Prayers go out to family and friends...   I will always think of Pops every time I see my signature line and read "YAWYE #8"

I guarantee you there is already something in a cure brine up there...


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 14, 2020)

May he rest in peace.  Condolences to the family.


----------



## Norwester55 (Sep 14, 2020)

Really sorry to hear this, he'll be missed!
RIP


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 14, 2020)

His memory will live on in his 7,245 posts and 79 articles

Thoughts and prayers for family and friends.

-John


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 14, 2020)

Best wishes to his family and hope they know he brought great joy to many and his sharing with others will continues to bring joy to many others for a very long time!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 14, 2020)

Pops, R.I.P. and condolences to Linda and family...


----------



## clifish (Sep 14, 2020)

An old guard for sure...I have only been around for a couple years and very saddened by the news.  He was a legend here and in his life, very sorry for the loss.  I am sending prayers to him and his family!


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 14, 2020)

Very sad news.  Prayers and heartfelt thoughts going out to his Friends and Family.  He will be sorely missed.
A very generous man we all respected, and will continue to do so.   RIP Pops.


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

Very sorry to hear. Rest in peace Pops . Condolences to his Family and Friends.


----------



## tropics (Sep 15, 2020)

Sorry to hear that.
Condolences and prayers to his family


----------



## ronf (Sep 15, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers . RIP Pops


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow, This news is a gut punch. Pops was such a vibrant and positive influence on this forum.

Rest in peace Pops.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2020)

That is hard to hear, he will be missed on here for sure.
Prayers sent to his family.
Al


----------



## unclejhim (Sep 15, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> Its with great sadness that I post this thread.
> 
> View attachment 463266


RIP POPS. You will be missed.


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 15, 2020)

Pops memory and legacy will live on through the forums, every time his brine method is used will be a tribute to the man.

sad news, thoughts and prayers for his family.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 15, 2020)

Very sad news.  Thanks Pops for your advice.

JC


----------



## Steve H (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. He will be missed here.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2020)

So sad news as said by many he will surly be missed his knowledge is a legacy that will last our life times. I can honestly say he is a man that I would love to have met personally to just take in some of his knowledge.

Condolences to his family and many friends who will surely miss him. A great lost for the SMF Forum.

Warren


----------



## link (Sep 15, 2020)

Very sad news. I hope his family is doing well.


----------



## cansmoke (Sep 15, 2020)

Condolences to his family.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 15, 2020)

RIP Pops.  Thank you for your willingness to contribute all that you did here.  I don't think I would ever have cured anything but your family's brine was so simple and perfect you convinced me to try and it gave me the confidence to learn more.  My smoked turkey in that brine is even better than I would ever expect to pull off in my lifetime.  Thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 15, 2020)

Sad news. Thought and prayers to his family. RIP


----------



## radioguy (Sep 15, 2020)

RIP Pops, I  learned a lot from him throughout the years.  Prayers to his family.  His legacy  lives on through his recipes.
RG


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2020)

So Sorry, I think everyone on this Forum will surely miss "Pop's"
I also know everyone on this Forum has learned and benefited from him as well.
It was said above he will live on in pretty much all of us, with the contributions he made to this Forum. I never got to meet him, but those who have and knew him will have a big empty spot in their hearts. My condolences to his Family and Friends. You will be missed more than you know.

Gary


----------



## Faarg (Sep 15, 2020)

Rest in peace.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 15, 2020)

Very sad news.  Thoughts and prayers to his family and for those on here that knew him well.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 15, 2020)

Pop's taught so many here so much including myself.  My deepest sympathies to his family. May it be only a short time until his memories bring a happy smile instead of grieving heart.

Thank you Pop, it was indeed a pleasure knowing you.


----------



## Teal101 (Sep 15, 2020)

RIP


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 15, 2020)

All I can do is echo the sentiments expressed here by our fellow forumites.
My first introduction to homemade bacon was because of Pop's Brine. I've shared it with many others, so his achievements live on thru us all.
Pops, you will be missed. Please say hello to Scarbelly for us.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 15, 2020)

Such sad news to lose a family man and smoking brother, especially so soon. Prayers to his family, friends, and everyone he touched with his guidance. RIP Pops. Teach the angels how to smoke the clouds.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2020)

Rest in Peace Pops,

Chris


----------



## texomakid (Sep 15, 2020)

Our thoughts are with his family and his/our extended Smoking Meat Family


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 15, 2020)

Rest In Peace Pops.  
You will be missed. 
Prayers sent.


----------



## Aledavidov (Sep 15, 2020)

Prayers to family


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 15, 2020)

RIP Pops.


----------



## forktender (Sep 15, 2020)

Can we start a gofund me for Pop's wife or operation bbq relief, I know Pop's supported them.
I would do it but I'm not good with that sorta thing.

RIP Pop's, you were very helpful and always willing to answer peoples questions, we will miss you.

See you on the other side and prayers sent too your family and friends.
Dan


----------



## callmez (Sep 15, 2020)

Very sorry to hear this news. Even as a newbie to this community Pop's contributions to the knowledge base here are patently obvious.  Like someone posted above, his brine has done wonders for my smoked turkey breast and it's the most requested thing I make. Thanks to Pops for that as well as the many things I have yet to learn -- but he's left here for the taking.


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 15, 2020)

Prayers and blessings to all who loved and learned from this incredible man. Thank you Sir.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 16, 2020)

Sad sad news! My sincere sympathy to the family. 
I learned a lot from him and he will be missed!


----------



## kit s (Sep 16, 2020)

RIP Pops...he contributed so much to so many on this forum...he will be surely missed.


----------



## Robert H (Sep 16, 2020)

Sad news indeed. Thanks for your contributions Pops. I still use Pops brine for my pork hocks and occasionally bacon and pass it along whenever I encounter someone who is just starting out.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 16, 2020)

RIP Pops.
So sorry to hear that he has passed. I just spoke with him about a week ago and he was still very positive and determined. We all have learned a lot from him and he will surely be missed by everyone. Our prayers go out to his family. He was one of the good guys who shared a wealth of information and stories here on SMF.

HT


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 17, 2020)

RIP Pops, I think the majority of the folks on this forum have used his tips/tricks and wisdom to create a better product,he will be missed !


----------



## doubles shooter (Sep 17, 2020)

Sad news.  Prayers to the family.  Going to miss his posts.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 17, 2020)

Condolences to his family. He will be missed here.

Joe


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 18, 2020)

Here is an image that Pops wanted me to post for him after his passing.. he wanted to be remembered for the good times he had. 

This was on a cruise he took back in late October of 2017, after all of his heart operations. Here he is shown enjoying a NY strip and a 7 & 7 , just enjoying life!








He also wanted to share this benediction by Robert H. Schuller from the book, "Move Ahead With Possibility Thinking":

"And now may the Lord bless you and keep you.
May the Lord make His face to shine upon you and be gracious unto you. 
And may God give you His peace in your going out and in your coming in, in your lying down and in your rising up, in your labor and in your leisure, in your laughter and in your tears...
Until you come to stand before Jesus in that day in which there is no sunset and no dawning.
Amen."


I had many conversations with Pops over the years and I will miss his friendship and his wealth of knowledge. I am grateful for knowing him and having the opportunity to host all of the information that he posted on this forum. 

He was one of those guys that made you a better person for having known him. I never got to meet him in person in this life but I truly will miss him and this forum will miss him greatly.

My sincere condolences go out to his family.


----------



## JZ_Focus (Sep 19, 2020)

RIP... Prayers for the friends and family who are mourning his loss.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 19, 2020)

RIP Pops. I always enjoy reading your posts and learning from your vast experience. You will truly be missed here by all. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Smkryng (Sep 19, 2020)

Prayers for friends and family.  R.I.P Pops.


----------



## dreadylock (Sep 20, 2020)

RIP pops  prayers to his family


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 20, 2020)

Sorry to hear of this news.  He will surely be missed!  Thoughts and prayers for his family!


----------



## paul nj shore (Sep 21, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> Its with great sadness that I post this thread.
> 
> View attachment 463266


----------



## paul nj shore (Sep 21, 2020)

RIP   You are   MISSED ALREADY


----------



## ahakohda (Nov 23, 2020)

Wow I didn’t even know.......Used his recipes all the time......RIP...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 21, 2021)

Just past by the location of his old family store yesterday. 

Shopped there quite a bit growing up.

Sad.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 21, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Just past by the location of his old family store yesterday.
> 
> Shopped there quite a bit growing up.
> 
> Sad.


Sad as it is, this is how to keep his memory going. Moments with him, about him and well his knowledge will live in forever. Never knew the great man but learned lots from his posts here.


----------

